# Damp Meter? What is it?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't quote me on this one but I think the 'damp' they are referring to is how the board handles vibration during riding. 
A higher damp will mean that more of the vibrations are nuetralized and a lower will mean less. If a board is low on the damp meter you will probably see speed wobble at high speeds faster. As for what you want, it depends on your riding and on their site they have their boards grouped by riding style, base it more on riding style than their meter.

Maybe email the company to find out, or maybe someone else much smarter than me will answer you soon.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dampening: the reduction of vibrations that occur when a deck is in motion. The damper the board, the better it will hold in the snow and provide edge grip to the snow. Decks that are overly damp, will lack rebound.

Flex: That is how much the board will, well, flex! A board could be stiff, but not reduce vibrations (damp). Think of a block of solid glass. This will shatter with severe vibrations. Now think of a block of wood. It is also "stiff," but will "absorb" vibration much better.

Take a look at the tech link on the Rome web site (below). While it does not per se define or explain flex and damp and all that stuff, it does give some interesting diagrams of their laminates which can help understand the ways in which a board cen be designed to flex/bend/damp/etc.

Laminates | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like your smarter than you thought there *apv211*!
You and *sedition* both seem to have a good take on this. And now that totally makes more sense! 

I think what I'll be looking for is something that NS shows as either 5-7 on the meter. From what I'm reading I'll basically be a "freerider". Because I like to carve a lot and will eventually like to cut down through the trees. But I also know I will love to try jumping and sliding on some of those rails and boxes I saw some guys doing form the lift chair!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

So could anyone else suggest which "damp" meter number I should be looking for?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

LoneWolf said:


> So could anyone else suggest which "damp" meter number I should be looking for?


Well, what kind of riding are you palnning on doing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Well here's a list of things I want to do. I know there are classifications for riders but I'm not sure what I fit into exactly.

- I live in So Cal so ice is a factor.
- Just carving down the main runs
- I want to get into cutting through the trees
- Definitely see myself jumping sometime in the future
- would be fun to slide on those rails and over some boxes
- no interest in a half pipe or anything like

I think most importantly I just want to have good control over the board ya know? Pulling tricks is something I'm really not concerned with. Just like surfing....I'm more soul than style.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh right on *Snowolf*! Thanks for the reply!

Now I've taken a look at the 3 boards you've mentioned, and for the most part I like what I see! (I could do without those graphics on the Cold Smoke though ) Now the one thing that worries me is that fact that the flex seems to be really stiff on those?? Will that keep me from making sharp quick turns on some of the smaller trails or through the trees?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

So what is it then that makes softer boards "easier" or more forgiving to ride? I assumed the the softer flexing boards were easier turn, especially at slower speeds. I'm a beginner and just moved from a stiff 158, to a softer 155, and found the latter much easier to turn quickly. I realize there are a lot of variables besides flex, but assumed that was a large part why the softer board seemed more responsive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey thanks so much *Snowolf*. That was a great lesson on torsionality. That's made things a lot more clear while I'm searching for a board to buy. I really like the graphics on the Never Summer Legacy board but was a little worried about the stiffness. But now I'm thinking that I could possibly turn pretty sharply on it with it being tortionally correct for me. I am a little worried that it's too wide for me though. I wear a 10.5 boot which I don't think qualifies as a wide.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

dont choose a board on graphics. ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> dont choose a board on graphics. ever.


No no! I'm definitely not.....and the stiffness and width of board made me almost just look past it......but looking at the Never Summer 08 boards....it stands out hands down for me. Which of course made me want it to be the right board for me. But I'm still researching! Have been for almost a month straight.....my GF hates me right now cause I wont leave my computer.


----------

